# The 2015 Imperial Century A Month Challenge



## ianrauk (6 Dec 2014)

*This thread is only for the logging of your qualifying ride each month. 
PLEASE DO NOT POST ANYTHING ELSE IN THIS THREAD *

It should eventually look like this one:

*2014 Century Register*

There is a Century A Month Chat thread specifically for posting comments, planned rides, bowing out excuses etc which will keep the main Register as neat and tidy as possible.

Please include the following info....Date of ride, distance of ride and a brief description of the route ridden. (Not just a Strava link).

The challenge is to ride 1 x 100+ mile ride per month during the calender year (January to December) to complete the challenge.
Only log the first qualifying ride of each month.

Successful participants of the Cycle Chat Century A Month challenge are entitled to display a gold star






If for any reason you can't edit your post when adding a newly completed ride, Please PM Shaun and ask that he allow's you to edit your post.


----------



## Norry1 (1 Jan 2015)

*1st Jan 2015*

Okay, I'm off the mark.

I did a solo century today - no real route in mind, just followed my nose.

Ended up riding from Warwick - Banbury - Woodstock - Charlbury

Pretty blustery and I was tired - so a rubbish average of 14.8mph over 101 miles, 5,709 feet of climbing

http://www.strava.com/activities/235330561


*21st Feb 2015
*
Another Solo. No route in mind, just headed west-ish for 50 miles then East-ish. Unsurprisingly I did a few more miles than planned and the last 20 miles were very hard.

Warwick-Droitwich-Worcester-Bidford-Warwick

113.1 miles, 5,620 feet of climbing, average 15.1mph

https://www.strava.com/activities/257976571


*29th March 2015
*
Third straight solo. Forecast was accurate - heavy rain and strong westerly winds. I plotted a route this time pretty much straight west for 50 then back.

Warwick - Droitwich - Stoke Bliss - Return

101.8 miles, 5,684 feet of climbing, 14.6mph average

https://www.strava.com/activities/275945070


*24th April 2015
*
Another solo. This time on my new (to me) Verenti Substance. I really enjoyed the ride and the bike - apart from the explosion tube puncture after 95 miles. I've never changed a rear wheel with a disk brake. It rubbed all the rest of the ride and I also couldn't get much air in!

Warwick - Bidford - Meriden - Nuneaton - Fosseway - home

115.2 miles, 5,010 feet of climbing, 16.1 mph average

https://www.strava.com/activities/291721125/segments/6851862478


*10th May 2015
*
A ride with @totallyfixed and @Dr Pink in the lovely area of Rutland. This was my first ton on a fixed bike. Very enjoyable.

Start and finish in Oakham, through and around the Belvoir (pronounced Beaver) valley.
102 miles, 4,747 feet of climbing, 15.3 mph average

https://www.strava.com/activities/302221762


*14th June 2015*

Rode the Velothon Wales, starting and finishing outside Cardiff Castle - along with 15,000 other riders. Velothon was 86.7 miles so made it up to 101.6 riding to and from the hotel I stayed at.

Weather was great and I enjoyed the event. I think as usual I went out too fast, chainganging at around 23-24 mph for the first 50 miles - but was cooked then and found the Tumble and Caerphilly Mountain hard and very slow.

101.6 miles, 4,744 feet of climbing, 5hrs 41.29 duration, 17.9 mph average

The event itself was: 86.7 miles, 4hrs 32.15, 18.9mph average

https://www.strava.com/activities/302221762

*24th July 2015*

Took a day off work and got a solo ton in. Kept HR really low which wasn't easy on some of the climbs. Rained solidly all day!

107.2 miles; 3,571 feet of climbing; 7hrs 07.40 moving time, 15.0 mph average

https://www.strava.com/activities/353116830

*2nd August 2015*

Did my third RideLondon. Lovely day for cycling unlike last year. Same wave as Laura Trott (beat her of course  )

The total mileage includes riding to and from the event

118.5 miles, 4,321 feet of climbing, 6hrs 17.09 moving time 18.9mph average

The Ridelondon part was

99.7 miles, 4hrs 47.00 moving time and elapsed time, 20.9mph average

https://www.strava.com/activities/359404677/overview

*13th September 2015
*
As is frequent this year, this ton was a solo and again just following my nose. Found some nice roads I haven't ridden before around Shipston. Weather was lovely and sunny in spells.

Warwick - Shipston on Stour - Southam - Coventry - Kenilworth - home

112.1 miles; 4,482 feet of climbing, 16.2 mph average

https://www.strava.com/activities/391403119

*3rd October 2015
*
Another Solo. Enjoyed myself trying roads I didn't know. Ended up on some dead ends, canal path and rocky gated unmade roads. Also went looking for hills.

Warwick-Alcester-Meriden (loop)-Warwick


107.3 miles, 5,728 feet of climbing, average 15.6mph

https://www.strava.com/activities/257976571


*2nd November 2015*

Another Solo. As now seems usual, I just followed my nose - had absolutely no idea where I would go today. Ended up looping around Stratford, passed Mary Arden's Cottage and Ann Hathaway's. Then moseyed through the Cotswolds - followed cycle route 442 for a while. My Garmin said 5,300 ft of climbing after 80 miles but then stopped recording. I selected elevation correction which took it back under 5,000 ft. Felt like a lot more but who knows.

Funny day - very misty but spells of beautiful blue skies

Warwick - Stratford - Moreton in Marsh - Warwick

111 miles, 4,754? feet of climbing, average 14.1mph

https://www.strava.com/activities/425180061

*29th December 2015*

Planned to ride to Oxford and back, but phone decided to pack up after an hour so I thought I should keep the ride closer to home.

Lovely bright sunny day - about 10 degrees I think.

Warwick - Wellesborne- Stratford - Warwick - Banbury - Home

108.5 miles, 4,839 feet of climbing, average 15.2 mph

https://www.strava.com/activities/458823002


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jan 2015)

*4/01/15 To Brighton and back* *(C#135)*
with @Trickedem @rb58 @arallsopp & @iLB .
Home, Addington, Purley, Coulsdon, Hooley, Merstham, Redhill, Gatwick, Crawley, Cuckfield, Burgess Hill, Hassocks, Ditcling Beacon and Brighton. Return via Devils Dyke, Wineham, Warninglid, Handcross, Crawley, Gatwick, Redhill, Merstham, Hooley, Coulsdon, Croydon and Home.
107.95miles. 7:22:33 Riding Time. 14.6mph avg. Van Nicholas Ventus.

*01/02/15 (C#138) Whitstable and back*_ 
With @rb58 , @Trickedem , @Mista Preston , @iLB ._
Home, Pollhill, Otford, Pilgrims way to Borough Green, then Offham, Aylesford, Detling, Pilgrim's Way, Lenham, Doddington, Faversham, and Whitstable for a late breakfast at the Waterfront cafe. Return via usual FNRttC route - Faversham, Sittingbourne, Chatham, Rochester, Gravesend, Greenhithe, Crayford, Bexley village
116.52 miles. 8:01:58 Riding Time. 14.5mph Avg. Van Nicholas Ventus.

*01/03/15 (C#140) Surrey/Kent Loop*
_With @rb58 , @Trickedem , @Mista Preston , @iLB ._
Home, Bromley, Sanderstead, Purley, A23 to Salfords, Newchapel, Lingfield, Edenbridge, Bough Beech, Tonbridge, Golden Green, Yalding, Coxheath, Lenham, Hollingbourne, Pilgrims Way, Aylesford, Malling, Offham, Borough Green, Pilgrims Way, Pollhill and home.
112.65 miles. 6:57:36 Riding Time. 16.2mph Avg. Van Nicholas Ventus.

*04/04/15 (C143) Ashford and back.*
Ashford and back Via Otford, Pilgrim's Way, Kemsing, Plaxtol, Hadlow. Yalding, Marden, Staplehurst, Headcorn, Smarden, Pluckley, Chart and Ashford.
106.17miles. 7.04.50 Riding Time. 15.00Avg. 2431ft Elevation Gain. Max Speed 33.4mph. Pinnacle Pyrolite 2014

*03/05/15 To Brighton (Following the Vintage Commercial vehicles) and back* *(C#146)*
Home, Addington, Purley, Coulsdon, Hooley, Merstham, Redhill, Gatwick, Crawley, Cuckfield, Burgess Hill, Hassocks, Pyecombe and Brighton. Return via Devils Dyke, Wineham, Warninglid, Handcross, Crawley, Gatwick, Redhill, Merstham, Hooley, Coulsdon, Croydon, Bromley and Home.
108.37miles. 7:23:21 Riding Time. 14.7mph avg. Pinnacle Pyrolite 2014.

*07/06/15 To Tiptree and back (C#150)*
Home, Sidcup, Dartford, Ockenden, Bulpham, Billericay, Hanningfield, Maldon, Heybridge, Tiptree, Tolleshunt Major, Heybridge, Maldon, Hanningfield, Stock, Billericay, Bulphan, Orsett, Stifford, Rainham, Dagenham, Barking, Woolwich, Eltham, Chiselhurst, Orpington, Home.
125.23miles. 7:41.58 Riding Time. 16.3mph avg. Van Nicholas Ventus

*18/07/15 (C#152) Whitstable and back*
Home, Shoreham, Otford, Pilgrims way to Borough Green, then Offham, Aylesford, Detling, Hollingbourne, Newnham, Doddington, Faversham, and Whitstable for a breakfast at the Waterfront cafe. Return via usual FNRttC route - Faversham, Sittingbourne, Chatham, Rochester, Gravesend, Greenhithe, Crayford, Bexley village
110.96 miles. 7.17:79 Riding Time. 15.2mph Avg. Van Nicholas Ventus.

*02/08/15 (C#154) Surrey/Kent Loop*
_With @martint235 & @zigzag ._
Home, Bromley, Sanderstead, Purley, A23 to Salfords, Newchapel, Lingfield, Edenbridge, Bough Beech, Tonbridge, Golden Green, Yalding, Coxheath, Lenham, Hollingbourne, Pilgrims Way, Aylesford, Malling, Offham, Borough Green, Pilgrims Way, Knatts Valley, Eynesford and home.
105.92 miles. 6:34.10 Riding Time. 16.1mph Avg. Van Nicholas Ventus

*06/09/15 (C#156) Faversham and back*
Home, Shoreham, Otford, Pilgrims way to Borough Green, then Offham, Aylesford, Detling, Pilgrim's Way, Lenham, Doddington and Faversham. for a breakfast at the Swan cafe. Return via usual FNRttC route - Faversham, Sittingbourne, Chatham, Rochester, then Cuxton, luddeston, Meopham, Horton Kirby, Brands Hatch, Knatts Valley, Eynsford, Crockenhill and home.
105.10 miles. 7:04:58 Riding Time. 14.84mph Avg. Van Nicholas Ventus.

*03/10/15 (C#160) Rye and Camber Sands and back.*
With @Trickedem
Home, Sevenoaks, Hildenborough, Tonbridge, Brenchley, Horsmorden, Benenden, Rovenden, Iden, Rye, Camber, Lydd, Appledore, Tenterden, Beddenden, Frittenden, Staplehurst, Marden, Yalding, Hadlow, Plaxtol, Seal, Sevenoaks, Riverhead, Pollkhill and home.
119.00 miles, 7:30:01 Riding Time. 15.87mph Avg. Van Nicholas Ventus.

*15/11/15 (C164) Ashford and back.*
Ashford and back Via Otford, Pilgrim's Way, Kemsing, Plaxtol, Hadlow. Yalding, Marden, Staplehurst, Headcorn, Smarden, Pluckley, Chart and Ashford.
100.18miles. 6.09.19 Riding Time. 16.3Avg. 2648ft Elevation Gain. Max Speed 37.4mph. Van Nicholas Ventus.

*11/12/15 (C166) Cambridge to home*
Adam's night ride from Cambridge to London. From home to Deptford to meet @rb58 , then on to Liverpool St Station. Train to Cambridge and back home. Via Cambridge, Great Chesterford, Newport, Stanstead Airport, Moreton, Toot Hill, Theydon Bois, Lee Valley to London. London to home via Rotherhite, Deptford, Lewisham, Catford and Bromley
102.34 miles 13.23mph Avg 07.43.59 Riding Time. Van Nicholas Ventus.

And that completes 2015 challenge.


----------



## Trickedem (4 Jan 2015)

*4/01/15 To Brighton and back*
with @ianrauk @rb58@ @arallsopp & @iLB .
Orpington, Addington, Purley, Coulsdon, Hooley, Merstham, Redhill, Gatwick, Crawley, Cuckfield, Burgess Hill, Hassocks, Ditcling Beacon and Brighton. Return via Devils Dyke, Wineham, Warninglid, Handcross, Crawley, Gatwick, Redhill, Merstham, Hooley, Coulsdon, Croydon and Orpington
107.95miles. 7:22:33 Riding Time. 14.6mph avg. 43.4mph max speed.

*1st Feb To Whistable for brekkie.*
Meopham, Borough Green, then Offham, Aylesford, Detling, Pilgrim's Way, Lenham, Doddington, Faversham, and Whitstable for a late breakfast at the Waterfront cafe. Return via usual FNRttC route - Faversham, Sittingbourne, Chatham, Rochester, and a ten mile loop around Strood to finish with @rb58 @iLB @ianrauk
100.3 miles 13.2mph average. Not bad for a freezing cold windy day.
*6/7th Mar. Night ride to Brighton*
Rochester, Longfield, Orpington, Lewisham, London, Tooting, Gatwick, Haywards Heath, Ditching Beacon, Brighton. 101.3 miles, 11.9mph moving average.
*11th April. Green & Yellow Fields 300km Audax*
Manningtree, Sudbury, Lakenheath, Swaffham, Burnham Deepdale, Fakenham, Wymondham, Stowmarket, Manningtree. 187.1 miles 14.9 mph moving average
*16th May. Moors and Wolds 400km Audax*
Alfreton, Goole, Helmsley, Scarborough, Humber Bridge, Gainsborough, Alfreton
255 miles. 13.6mph moving average. 23.14 Elapsed Time https://www.strava.com/activities/306415474

*6th June Bergen-Voss Sportive*
Bergen, Norway, Gullbotn, Kvamskogen, Norheimsund, Kvanndal, Granvin, Voss.
102 miles. 7:11:54 elapsed time.

*5th July Dunwich Dynamo*
Stratford, Epping, Finchingfield, Sudbury, Helmingham, Dunwich, Leiston, Snape, Ipswich. 147.7 miles, 14.9 mph moving average. Topped up with another 25 miles from Colchester to Chelmsford due to train problem.

*16th August Paris Brest Paris*
Paris, Brest and back to Paris. 769 miles, 13.2mph moving average. 87.25 elapsed.

*16th Sept Chateau Thierry to Ameins*
With @ianrauk on our ride from Geneva to home. Chateau Thierry, Villers Cotteret, Compiegne, Amiens. 101.5 miles. 13.4 mph moving average. A tough ride as it rained heavily for about 70% of the time.

*3rd Oct Sevenoaks to Camber Sands and back*
with @ianrauk
Sevenoaks, Hildenborough, Tonbridge, Brenchley, Horsmorden, Benenden, Rovenden, Iden, Rye, Camber, Lydd, Appledore, Tenterden, Beddenden, Frittenden, Staplehurst, Marden, Yalding, Hadlow, Plaxtol, Seal, Sevenoaks. 102.5 miles. 15.9mph moving average. Nice fast run, but very misty for over half the ride.

*1 November Bexley to join the Veteran Car London to Brighton*

Met up with @rb58 and rode up to Hyde Park Corner for the start of the London to Brighton Veteran Car Run. Then south mingling with the old cars via Croydon (where we joined the CycleChat peloton), Redhill and Crawley (for breakfast) and Handcross. From there we turned east and completed the loop via Turners Hill, Lingfield, Edenbridge, Ide Hill, Otford and Eynsford. Arrived home with 100.2 miles in the bag at 14.6mph average

*13th Dec Strood to Ashford and back*
Strood, Yalding, Frittenden, Bethersden, Sevington, Ashford, then home using the same route. 100 miles, 3000 feet of climb. Avg speed 13.9mph.


----------



## rb58 (4 Jan 2015)

*4 January (c. 116 overall)*

_Brighton and back with @ianrauk @Trickedem @arallsopp and @iLB _

Home to Croydon, Purley, Coulsden, Redhill (where I joined up with the others). Then on to Gatwick, Crawley, Cuckfield, Burgess Hill, Hassocks, Ditchling Beacon and Brighton. Then return via our normal SMRbtH route - Devil's Dyke, Warninglid, Handcross, Crawley, Gatwick, Redhill, Croydon, Beckenham, Chislehurst and Sidcup and on to home.

119 miles, 14.5mph rolling. Enigma Etape.

*1 February (C. 118 overall)*

_Whitstable and back with @ianrauk, @Trickedem , @Mista Preston , @iLB . Glad to nail the February ride so early in the month._

Down A20 past Brands Hatch to hook up with the others at Borough Green, then Offham, Aylesford, Detling, Pilgrim's Way, Lenham, Doddington, Faversham, and Whitstable for a late breakfast at the Waterfront cafe. Return via usual FNRttC route - Faversham, Sittingbourne, Chatham, Rochester, Gravesend, Greenhithe, Crayford and Bexley village.

It was bracingly cold, and very windy which made for tough going and a slow pace on the return. But there was no snow and it stayed dry. Bike was very dirty though.

111.1 miles, 14.52mph rolling (I blame the wind for the slow pace). Enigma Etape.

*1 March (c. 120 overall)*

Up to London, then south via Brixton, Streatham, Croydon to Purley to meet up with @ianrauk , @Mista Preston and @iLB , then on to Redhill before heading west with a nice tailwind to Lingfield, Edenbridge, Tonbridge and Yalding for breakfast. Then said cheerio to the others and headed east and north into a cruel headwind via Plaxtol, Seal, Dunton Green, Polhill and home. Plenty of other cyclists out today, and a hint of spring in the air.

101.9 miles, 15.96mph rolling average, Enigma Etape.

*4 April (c124 overall)*

To Dartford, then followed the river to London. South Bank, Westminster Bridge and a lap of Hyde Park. Out to Southend on the North side of the river, via Ciry Airport, Barking, Orsett, Pitsea, then return via Dartford Crossing. Flat, but windy.

104.7 miles, 15.8mph rolling. Enigma Etape.

*10 May (c. 125 overall)*

Hop Garden Audax. Meopham, Maidstone, Charing, Wye and down towards Folkestone, then along toward Rye before heading north again via Cranbrook, Staplehurst, West Malling and Birling Hill and back to Meopham.

153.9 miles, 15.06mph rolling. Cannondale Synapse.

*7 June (c. 127 overall*)

To Wilkins Jam Factory, Tiptree, with @ianrauk . Usual route over Dartford Crossing, then Billericay, the Hanningfields and Maldon. Full English, then return much the same way. Except we got lost and ended up taking a detour via Stock before picking up the normal route and veering west via Orsett, Ockenden, Barking and East Ham and on to the Woolwich Ferry. Cheeky headwind in places, but sunny and dry.

115.1 miles, 16.4mph rolling. Cannondale Synapse.

*17/18 July (c. 129 overall)*

FNRttC Whitstable edition, followed by SMRbtH with @ianrauk, @martint235 and Sarah.
Home to Hyde Park Corner, then usual route to Whitstable via Strood. Warm night (short sleeves), dry, tailwind and a stunning dawn. What's not to like?! Homeward leg was pretty much the reverse, and even the headwind wasn't as bad as expected.

135.4 miles, 14.1mph rolling. Cannondale Synapse.

*2 August (c 131 overall)*

Prudential Ride London, plus ride to start via Blackwall Tunnel and then home again along Picadilly. Route was on closed roads out of Stratford, through the City, Richmond Park, Hampton Court, Kingston, Ripley, Shere Hill, Leith Hill, Dorking, Box Hill, Leatherhead, Kingston again, Wimbledon to finish on The Mall. Super fast route, aided by closed roads. I reached the 20 mile post (on the main event) at 59 minutes, which is really quick for me. Back at The Mall to collect my medal in 5'24 for a moving average of 18.8mph. Undoubtedly my fastest ever century.

Back home with 129.7 miles total on the clock at 17.6mph. Enigma Etape (although I had taken the mudguards off as they were definitely not needed today).

*6 September (c 132 overall)*

Whitstable and back via the classic FNRttC route - Bexley, Crayford, under Dartford bridge, Gravesend, Rochester, Lower Rainham, Upchurch, Sittingbourne, Faversham, then across the Graveney Marshes to Whitstable. Back via the same route.

104.6 miles, 15.6mph rolling. Cannondale Synapse Disc.

*11 October (c 133 overall, 18th of 2015)*

After several weeks off the bike, this was always going to be tough. It turned out to be one of those character building rides.

I met @ianrauk at Purley with every intention of riding to Brighton and back. But I found it hard work and by the time we got to Burgess Hill, I had resolved to turn around so as to avoid the climb over the South Downs, which would have to be done twice. So I headed West and picked up our usual route back to London, although this involved turning into a testing headwind for the remainder of the ride. However, I took it a little easier so didn't suffer too much. Back home an hour and a half early (brownie pints duly banked) and was pleased with a rolling average over 15mph.

Route was Bexley, Bromley, Purley, Redhill, Crawley, Handcross, Cuckfield, Ansty, Burgess Hill, Bolney, Handcross, Crawley, Gatwick, Redhill, Croydon, Orpington, home.

102.1 miles, 15.24mph rolling, Cannondale Synapse Disc.

*1 November (century 134 overall, 19th of 2015)*

Met up with @Trickedem and rode up to Hyde Park Corner for the start of the London to Brighton Veteran Car Run. Then south mingling with the old cars via Croydon (where we joined the CycleChat peloton), Redhill and Crawley (for breakfast) and Handcross. From there we turned east and completed the loop via Turners Hill, Lingfield, Edenbridge, Ide Hill, Otford and Eynsford. Arrived home with 100.2 miles in the bag at 14.9mph. Enigma Etape.

*11 December (century 135 overall, 20th of 2015)*

Adam's night ride from Cambridge to London. From home to Deptford to meet @ianrauk , then on to Liverpool St Station. Train to Cambridge and ride back home. Via Cambridge, Great Chesterford, Newport, Stanstead Airport, Moreton, Toot Hill, Theydon Bois, Lee Valley to London. London to home via Rotherhite, Deptford, Greenwich, Kidbrooke and Eltham
101.4 miles at a stately 12.75mph rolling. Enigma Etape.


----------



## Banjo (16 Jan 2015)

16 Jan
Barry , Rhoose ,llantwit, Marcross, Ogmore , Port Talbot ,Swansea, Mumbles and back.
100.5 Miles
Avg Speed 12.2 Max Speed 32.5 Ally Synapse 2014 disc

7th Feb
Febs century done. Tewkesbury . Allensmore.Monmouth. Chepstow. Thornbury .Gloucester. Tewkesbury 182 kms. (about 110 cold miles).

7th March

Making Haye 210 km audax
Cardiff usk Cymdu Talgarth Haye on Wye Monmouth Usk Newport Cardiff
About 2400 meters climbing. (About 130 miles )

11th April
Carmarthen Snapper 202 Km Audax (About 125 miles)

Starts in Bynea then along the cost to Ferryside (30 km straight into the fresh breeze) .Bacon sarnie in the ferry cabin café then onwards to Llandovery and the full English in West End café.

Next section heads North through Rhandymrwn and cwrt y Cadno this is the hilliest section but with some stunning scenery .Then south again via Brechfa and Abergorlech stopping for final food stop in the Emlyn Arms pub before heading back to Bynea via Carmarthen and the barsteward climb from Carmarthen to the Uplands pub before dropping down to Burry Port then back to start via the millennium coast path.coffee and cake in the Bynea cycle club never tasted so good :-)

May 13th
Barcud Coch 213 km Audax
Brecon, Llandovery,Llyne Brianne, Tregaron, Elan Valley, Rhayader, Llanwrtd Wells final ball buster over Mynydd Eppynt mountain road back to Brecon.

Tough ride for me but in perfect cycling weather with stunning scenery.

June 4th
Rough diamond 300km Permanent Audax
Tewkesbury ,Worcester, Burford ,Talybont on Usk, Chepstow, Slimbridge,Gloucester, Tewkesbury

Great ride of about 185 miles . Mostly rolling countryside with 2 bigger climbs. Nice flat 80 kms to the finish.

July 22nd
Barry to Gowerton via Aberafon and Clyne Valley path.
Solo ride 102 miles mostly fairly flat. Nice tailwind on way back 

August 
Failed to do a qualifying ride


----------



## Soltydog (17 Jan 2015)

17th Jan 102.7 miles Hornsea- Spurn - Patrington - Sunk Island - Burton Pidsea - Long Riston - Skipsea - Withernwick or something like  https://www.strava.com/activities/242271210
Ave speed 16.1mph top speed 26.6mph I think it was the hardest ton ride i've ever done with the wind in places, hopefully it will get easier through the year 

7th Feb 101.4 miles Hornsea- Kilham - Driffield - Hutton Cranswick - Beverley - North Newbald - Beverley - Long Riston - Sproatley - fitling - Hornsea https://www.strava.com/activities/251587943
Ave speed 15.4mph top speed 30.6 3598ft climbing Started off with 3 of us, but one bailed out at Beverley after Cafe stop at http://cafevelobeverley.co.uk/ Really enjoyed the ride today

31st Mar 100.7 miles (solo) Home-Hull station 16.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/276960370 short train ride to Selby, then 84.4 miles Selby - Elvington - Pocklington - Market Weighton - Beverley - skirlaugh - Garton - Home https://www.strava.com/activities/276960390 lovely cross winds, tail winds, hail & sun, 4 seasons in one day

26th April 104.2 miles Heart of The Wolds Sportive 84 miles with various people & odd stretches on my own + 20 mile ride home solo https://www.strava.com/activities/292950150 5445ft of climbing & ave speed of 17.7mph, i'm happy with that

16th May 102 miles 53 miles on the club ride with 3 others, from Hornsea, up to kilham & Driffield then back, then off on my own for a little jaunt to Bilton, Burton Pidsea, Withernsea & back home 2775ft of climbing & average speed of 18.1mph not bad considering the wind https://www.strava.com/activities/305580406/

6th June 100.3 miles Flat & fast sportive at Thorne. Riding solo most of the time & it was bloody windy, but managed an average speed of 19.1mph https://www.strava.com/activities/319549156

2nd July 102 miles + (garmin off for a couple of miles) Hornsea to Beverley, to Tibthorpe & onto Hanging Grimston climb, then back via Wetwang, Tibthorpe, Hutton Cranswick & then a 20 mile loop near home to clock up the ton https://www.strava.com/activities/337571570

17th August 103 miles, Hornsea to Kilham, to Sledmere into Stamford Bridge for lunch, then onto Pocklington, Nunburnholme hill & Goodmanham for a pint, than back home via Beverley & Skirlaugh https://www.strava.com/activities/371105414

28th September 105 miles, Hornsea to Withernsea, to Easington, Patrington, round Sun Island & onto Paull, Hedon for a cafe stop then onto Ganstead, Long Riston, quick stop at Skipsea for an ice cream & then back to Hornsea. didn't start the Garmin till a mile in, Garmin showing final mileage of 103.9, but uploading to Strava only shows 38.9 miles, some kind of GPS error at 11am  Rode with a couple of club mates who had never done a ton, so it was very flat & easy going & the weather was brilliant for the end of September

1st October 100.7 miles, Hornsea to Brandesburton to meet a mate & then onto Beeford, then onto the edge of the Yorkshire Wolds, through Foston & Kelk, into Driffield for some breakfast, then Hutton Cranswick, back onto the Wolds & South Dalton, onto Market Weighton, North Newbald, to Beverley & Hornsea, by which point my mate had done enough & we were at 80 miles, so did a short club loop & the ride home took me to 100.7  https://www.strava.com/activities/404102398

20th November 101.1 miles, 5.45am Hornsea to Skipsea, Beeford, down to Rise, onto Swine, Sproatley, down to Keyingham & then once again my planned route round Sunk Island was a private road, so back upto the main road & round to Hedon for a breakfast stop, then onto Patrington, Holmpton & Withernsea & then weaving back up the coast towards Hornsea to get the mileage upto Hornsea https://www.strava.com/activities/435976596

15th December 100.3 miles 6.26am start, Hornsea to Lissett, upto Kilham onto the edge of the wolds, then into Driffield for a small breakfast, then south into the wind through North Frodingham, Brandesburton, Skirlaugh, Burton Pidsea & into Winestead for 11s Then headed back north towards home, but realised I'd be over 10 miles short, so headed inland at Garton, towards Humbleton, & Marton, before going back home https://www.strava.com/activities/450552860


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Jan 2015)

*18th January*
102.1 miles, moving time 6hrs 35 minutes, average speed 15.5mph, elevation 3,251 feet.
Leicester to Billesdon, through Kibworth, loop around Saddington and back into Kibworth, scenic route across to Lutterworth, rescued by the wife! Back out to Lutterworth, trundle to Stoney Cove and back to Lutterworth then back to Leicester.
https://www.strava.com/activities/242809146


*14th February*
104.6 miles, moving time 6hrs 47 minutes, average speed 15.4mph, elevation 3,552 feet
Leicester to Enderby, then up to Billesdon, down to Market Harborough, via Foxton, Lubenham and Gumley into Kibworth, North and South Kilworth, Stanford, Swinford, Lutterworth. Stoney Stanton and home via Gilmorton
https://www.strava.com/activities/254662823

*14th March*
101.5 miles, moving time 6hrs 28 minutes, average speed 15.7mph, elevation 4,385 feet.
Leicester - Melton Mowbray - Nottingham- Loughborough - Leicester
https://www.strava.com/activities/267911125

*4th April*
106.4 miles, moving time 6hrs 35 minutes, average speed 16.1mph, elevation 3,136 feet
Leicester to Rothley, upto Frisby and across to Cottesmore, Waltham on the Wolds, Bottesford, Wymeswold back to Rothley and then home, plus loads of villages in between,
https://www.strava.com/activities/278981319

*4th May*
108.7 miles, moving time 6hrs 41 minutes, avearge speed 16.2mph, elevation 3,963 feet
Leicester to Fleckney, Kilby Bridge, Great Glen, Burton Overy, Billesdon, Kibworth, a few of the Langtons (West, East and Thorpe) Market Harborough, Gumley, Kibworth (Again), Fleckney (Again) North Kilworth, Yelertoft, West Haddon, Long Buckby, West Haddon (Again) - bugger it you get the gist, up to Lutterworth and back home to Leicester
https://www.strava.com/activities/297910904

*6th June*
105.75 miles, moving time 6hrs 37 minutes, average speed 15.98mph 16mph  elevation 4,030 feet.
Leicester to Billesdon, Kibworth, Hallaton, Medbourne, Great Bowden, Gumley, Kibworth (again), Lutterworth, Kirby Mallory, Rothley, Thrussington, Barky, Beeby, Scraptoft, Leicester
https://www.strava.com/activities/319435548

*10th July*
111.4 miles, moving time 6hrs 51 minutes, average speed 16.26mph, elevation 3,250 feet.
Scenic route out of Leicester, Fleckney, Great Glen, Burton Overy, Billesdon, Kibworth, Tur/Church/East Langton, Kibworth, Fleckney, Arnesby, Bruntingthorpe, Walcote, North Kilworth, South Kilworth, Stanford on Avon, Swinford, Lutterworth, Ullesthorpe, Claybrooke (Magna and Parva) Frolesworth, Ashby Parva, Gilmorton, Cosby, Littlethorpe, Whetstone, Abbey Park, Watermead Park - Home!
https://www.strava.com/activities/343637693


*08th August*
105.54 miles 6hrs 31 minutes, average speed 16.20mph, elevation 3,403 feet.
Wistow, Kilby, Fleckney, Great Glen, Billesdon, Kibworth, Hallaton Medbourne, Neville Holt, Kibworth, Fleckney, Lutterworth, Ullesthorpe, Ashby Parva, Lutterwortj, Cosby Abbey Park and Home.
https://www.strava.com/activities/364047615

*07th September*
109.50 miles 6hrs 29 minutes, average speed 16.9mph, elevation 5,190 feet (Strava gives me 5,910!)
Leicester, Kilby, Fleckney, Kibworth, Great Glen, Burton Overy, Billesdon, Kibworth, Hallaton, Medbourne, Kibworth, Fleckney, Lutterworth, Bitteswell, Ullesthorpe, Ashby Parva, Gilmorton, Cosby, Littlethorpe, Leicester
https://www.strava.com/activities/386891856

*08th October*
107.52 miles; 6hrs 31 minutes; average speed 16.50mph, elevation 4,203 feet.
Leicester Castle Classic Sportive route: Leicester, Frolesworth, Stoke Golding, Market Bosworth, Edingdale, Measham, Twycross, Market Bosworth, Leicester - plus loads of other villages in between.
https://www.strava.com/activities/408785334

*26th November*
102.18 miles; 6hrs 55 minutes; average speed 14.77mph, elevation 4380 feet.
Leicester, Great Glen, Burton Overy, Billesdon, a few of the Langtons, Kibworth/Wistow/Kilby/Saddington loop * 2, Bruntingthorpe, Walton, Kimcote, Lutterworth, Ullesthorpe, Ashby Parva, Lutterworth, Kimcote, Gilmorton, Dunton Bassett, Asby Magna, Cosby, Littlethorpe, Whetstone, Great Central Way into Leicester, Abbey Park and back up the GCW and home.
https://www.strava.com/activities/439631596

*13th December*
101.76 miles; 6hrs 55 minutes; average speed 14.71mph; elevation 5182 feet.
Leicester, Great Glen, Burton Overy, Billesdon. Hallaton, Medbourne, Kibworth, Wistow, Kilby, Fleckney, Bruntingthorpe, Walton, Kimcote, Lutterworth, Ullesthorpe, Ashby Parva, Lutterworth, Kimcote, Gilmorton, Dunton Bassett, Asby Magna, Cosby, Littlethorpe, Whetstone, Great Central Way into Leicester, Abbey Park and back up the GCW and home.
https://www.strava.com/activities/449447890


----------



## HLaB (18 Jan 2015)

18 Jan - First of the year, 103.7miles in 6:33:49 (15.8mph moving average) with 3855ft of climbing and a max of 36mph. Peterborough - Elton to meet some mates, Yaxley, YR Reliability Ride (via Uppingham), Stilton, Glatton, Great Gidding, Thurning, Barnwell, Polebrook, Lutton, Elton Furze, Chesterton, Awalton, Peterborough.

1 Feb -Took advantage of the good (well ok) dry weather and got my banker in, cycled out 5 or 6 miles to meet some mates cycled near 60 or so miles with them and then went for another 40.
In total. 105.8miles in 6:53:19 (15.4mph moving average) with 2,904 ft of climbing and a max of 32mph. Peterborough,Elton,Peterborough, Northborough, Maxey, Barnack, Wansford, Elton, Peterborough, Marholm, Helpston, Barnack, Stamford, Ketton, Collyweston, Kings Cliffe, Wansford, Yarwell, Nassington, Elton, Chesterton, Awalton, Peterborough.

5 March - In search of Some Hills 105.3 miles in 7:36:09 (13.8mph average) with 6,133ft of climbing and a max of 34.1mph.
Dunfermline, Crossford, Cairneyhill, Oakley, Blairhall, Coalsnaughton, Fishcross, Alva, Menstrie, Logie Kirk, Bridge of Allan, Doune, Callander, Thornhill, Kippen, Fintry, Kippen, Stirling, Menstrie, Alva, Tillicoultry, Dollar, Saline, Wellwood, Dunfermline.

4 April - LBL Training 176 miles in 10:28:14 (16.8mph average) with 7,867ft of climbing and a max of 42.2mph

Peterborough,Elton Furze, Bullock Road, Great Gidding, Aldwinkle, Oundle, Upper Benefield, Weldon, Corby, Rockingham, Great Easton, Hallaton, Braunston, Oakham, Empingham, Ketton, Collyweston, King Cliffe, Wansford, Ailsworth, Helpston, West Deeping, Thurby, Bourne, Edenham, Ingoldbsy, Corby Glen, Little Bytham, Stamford, Ketton, Collyweston, King Cliffe, Bulwick, Oundle, Fotheringhay, Nassington, Wansford, Elton, Peterborough

4 May - 200k for May 128.8miles in 8:03:56 (15.8mph average) with 4,809ft of climbing and a max of 38.6mph.
Peterborough,Elton Furze, Bullock Road, Great Gidding, Hamerton, Old Weston, Clopton, Achurch, Thorpe Waterville, Aldwinkle, Stoke Doyle, Oundle, Ashton, Olive Grove (Cafe Stop), Polebrook,, Elton Furze, Peterborough, Bretton, Marholm, Ufford, Barnack, Pilsgate, Stamford, Great Casterton, Pickworth, Holywell, Castle Bytham, South Witham, Thistleton, Market Overton, Cottesmore, Exton, Empingham, Ketton, Collyweston, Kings Cliffe, Blatherwycke, Southwick, Oundle, Ashton, Polebrook, Lutton, Elton Furze, Peterborough.

7 June - TOC Gran Fondo and a Top Up
106.4miles in 5:23:11 (19.8mph average) with 2,135ft of climbing and a max of 35.6mph

4 July - Got my banker in early'ish, My usual club run and a slow recovery ride to a lbs for some cables 107.5miles in 6:31:23 (16.5mph average) with 3,477ft of climbing and a max of 35.8mph.

2 Aug - Ride London; 100.1miles in 5:08:16 (19.5 mph average) with 3,730ft of of climbing and a max of 43.6mph.

12 Sep - Ride to see the ToB Sprint in Fornham St Martin; 122.3miles in 7:15:27 (16.9mph moving average) with 2,466ft of climbing and a max of 31.3mph. Peterborough, Ponders Bridge, Ramsey, Bury, Warboys, Pidley, Somerham, Earith, Haddenham, Stretham, Wicken, Fordham, Worlington, Tuddenham, Cavenham, Lackford, Flempton, Hengrave, Fornham All Saints, Fornham St Genevieve, Fornham St Martin, then back the same way.

4 October - Post Hill climbs Ton; 100.6miles in 6:15:29 (16.1mph moving average) with 3,022ft of climbing and a max of 35.3mph. Ketton, Stamford, Barnack, Castor, Peterborough, Oundle Rd, Bullock Rd, Haddon, Old A1, Monkswood, Little Stukely, Huntington, Steeple Gidding, Winwick, Clopton, Achurch, Aldwinkle, Waddenhoe, Stoke Doyle, Southwick, Fotheringhay, Elton, Peterborough. There was a wee bit before but this is the longest continuous ride.

1 November - A ride with KV and a wee bit more: 103.4miles (16.4mph moving average) with 4,028ft of climbing and a max of 31.4mph. Peterborough, Elton, Wansford, Kings Cliffe, Blatherwyke, Fineshade, Wakerley, Ketton, Stamford, Burghley House, Pilsgate, Barnack, Bainton, Helpston, Ailsworth, Ferry Meadows, Elton, Cotterstock, Oundle, Ashton, Barnwell, Thurning, Clopton, Old Weston, Catworth, Kimbolton, Catworth,Old Weston, Winwick, Great Gidding, Elton Furze, Peterborough

6 December - CCCentury challenge done: 100.3miles (16.0mph moving average) with 3,563ft of climbing and a max of 31.4mph. Peterborough, Ailsworth, Ufford, Barnack, Pilsgate, Stamford, Belmesthorpe, Greatford, West Deeping, Wansford, Elton, Peterborough, Haddon, Normans Cross, Alconbury Hill, Coppingford, Great Gidding, Winwick, Thurning, Barnwell, Ashton, Oundle, Elton, Peterborough


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Jan 2015)

Well, I said I was doing it but man flu and a persistent cough plus hurting my knee had me snookered. Then this week I had a cold from Tuesday until, well I still have it. This is why today's ride was a bit fractured, so if I needed to bail out I could.

25/1/15
Part A

Ride with Norman- Toft, Longstowe, Gamlingay, Waresley, Gransdens, Bourn, Caldecote, Hardwick- 25.02 miles

Part B

Ride with Jo- Caldecote, Bourne, Caxton, Gransdens, Longstowe, Toft, Hardwick- 20.05 miles

Part C-a reverse of the Gransdens loop this morning. Into Cambridge and a convoluted route through and home-55.03 miles

Total-100.10 miles

February ride

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/702541777

Hardwick Dry Drayton Cottenham Haddenham Ely Prickwillow Isleham Kennford moulton Dalham Lidgate Kirtling Wooditton Dullingham West Wratting Ashdon Saffron Walden Chishill Fowlmere Barrington Barton Hardwick. 101.75 miles


March 27th
Hardwick, Graveley, Buckden, Kimbolton, Little Staughton, Great Barford, Broom, Baldock, Ashwell, Potton, Gamlingay, Waresley, Great Gransden, Barton, Cambridge and Hardwick.
101.41 miles average speed 14.47mph

April 5th
Hardwick, Graveley, Croxton, Waresley, Gamlingay, Croydon, Wimpole, Longstowe, Hardwick, Cambridge, Fulbourn, West Wratting, Dullingham, Weston Colville,Ashdon, Saffron Walden, Chesterford, Sawston, Shelford, Coton, Hardwick
100.02 miles 14.43 average speed

MAY 24th

Hardwick, Graveley, Buckden, Perry, Kimbolton, Catworth, Brington, Old Weston, Clopton, Stoke Doyle, Oundle, Ashton, Polebrook, Hemington, great Gidding, Old Weston, Catworth, KI Bolton, Pirtenhall, Keysoe, little Staughton, Great Staughton, St Neots, Abbotsley, Gransdens, Bourn, Kingston, Caldecote, Madingley, Hardwick
101.4 miles 14.1mph average speed
http://www.strava.com/athletes/6968315

JUNE 17th

Porto Pollensa, Pollensa, Sa Pobla, Muro, Sineu, Petra, St Joan, Lloret, Santa Margalida, Muro, Sa Pobla, Alcudia, Can Picafort, Alcudia, Pollensa, Cala San Vincent, Pollensa, Porto Pollensa
101.1 miles
http://www.strava.com/activities/327289674


11th July
Hardwick, Cambridge, Coton, Madingley, Comberton, Haslingfield, Barrington, Orwell, Wimpole, Hatley, Waresley, Great Gransden, Bourn, Hardwick, Coton, Grantchester, Cambridge, Barton, Little Gransden, Gamlingay Tetworth, Abbotsley, Great Gransden, Bourn, Kingston, Toft , Hardwick.

100.5 miles (felt a bit crap for lots of it!)
http://www.strava.com/activities/343840356

2/8/15Ride to Maglia Rosso cafe with Thomas and Keith

Hardwick, Cambridge, Cherry Hinton, Balsham, Brinkley, Great Bradley. Wickhambrook, whepstead, Hawstead Return to Great Bradley, Brinkley Six Mile Bottom, Great Wilbraham, Fulbourn, Great Shelford, Newton, Haslinfield, Barton, Toft Hardwick
102 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/359699913


7/9/15 Tour of Barton

Hardwick, Elsworth, Graveley, Croxton, Waresley, Gamlingay, Hatley, Eyeworth, Ashwell, Guilden Morden, Bassingbourn, Shepreth,, Fowlmere, Great Shelford, Grantchester, Barton, Haslingfield, Orwell, Wimpole, Longstowe, Gransdens, Caxton, Bourn, Comberton, Madingley, Dry Drayton, Hardwick.

101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/386894945

17/10/15
Autumn day out audax
Trowell, Sutton Bonnington, Mount Sorrel, Borough on the Hill, Wymondham, Croxton Kerrial, East Leake, Trowell
100.5 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/414778269

1/11/15
Fog induced detour
Hardwick, Knapwell, Hilton, Graveley, Offord Darcy, Buckden, Grafham Water, Brampton, Huntingdon, St Ives, Guided Busway, Cambridge, Grantchester, Shelford, Whittlesford, Harston, Haslingfield, Barrington, Shepreth, Meldreth, Bassingbourn, Steeple Morden, Gamlingay, Gransdens, Bourn, Madingley , Hardwick.
100.5 miles (+.5 for garmin melt down!)
https://www.strava.com/activities/424531695

13/12/15

4 Gamlingay loops, 3 French hens...
Hardwick, Bourn, Great Gransden, Waresley, Gamlingay, Longstowe, Toft, Hardwick X 4
100.02 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/449512696


----------



## StuAff (25 Jan 2015)

25/1/15
Portsmouth-Havant-Chichester-Barnham-Littlehampton-Worthing-Brighton and back. 100.12 miles in 7.59 (7:39 moving, 8:39 elapsed), rolling average of 13.1 mph. Viner Magnifica.

8/2/15
Portsmouth-Denmead-Hambledon-Alresford-Whitchurch-Kingsclere-Overton-reverse to Portsmouth. 100.61 miles in 8:17 (8:10 moving, 9:17 elapsed), rolling average of 12.3 mph. Viner Magnifica.

5/3/15
Portsmouth-Denmead-Hambledon-Alresford-Whitchurch-Andover-Stockbridge-Romsey-Eastleigh-Bishop's Waltham-Wickham-Cosham-Portsmouth. 101.64 miles in 8:14 (moving 8:00, elapsed 9:07), rolling average 12.7 mph. Viner Magnifica.

5/4/15
Portsmouth-Havant-Chichester-Barnham-Littlehampton-Worthing-Brighton and back. 100.58 miles in 8:26 (moving 8:06, elapsed 9:32), rolling average 12.4 mph. Condor Squadra.

2/5/15
Brussels Zuid-around Brussels to Grand Place for Els' FNRttK. Then on to Ostend. I crashed on the outskirts and ended up making the last part of my journey in an ambulance, but I'm pretty certain I did at least 99 miles on the bike before the prang- Garmin data supports this view. 100 miles in 9:31 moving. Dahon Speed Pro TT.

14/6/15
Portsmouth-Havant-Funtingdon-Petersfield-Liphook-Bordon-Alton-Overton-Micheldever Station-Alresford-Corhampton-Hambledon-Denmead-Portsmouth. 106.97 miles in 8:11 (8:05 moving, 9:11 elapsed), rolling average 13.2 mph. Viner Magnifica.

5/7/15
Portsmouth-Denmead-Alresford-Whitchurch-Andover-Stockbridge-Romsey-Eastleigh-Bishop's Waltham-Hambledon-Denmead-Portsmouth. 105.01 miles in 8:21 (8:04 moving, 9:16 elapsed), rolling average 13.0 mph. Viner Magnifica.

8/8/15
Overnight lap of Isle of Wight clockwise from Fishbourne, followed after breakfast by retreading various bits to make up the ton. 105.16 miles in 9:33 (9:22 moving, 11:23 elapsed), rolling average of 11.0 mph (but well over 5k of climbing!). Trek Portland.

6/9/2015
Portsmouth-Wickham-Bishop's Waltham-Winchester-Braishfield-Andover-Whitchurch-Overton-Alresford-Meonstoke-Chidden-Denmead-Portsmouth. 106.44 miles in 8:13 (8:08 moving, 9:14 elapsed), rolling average 13.1 mph. Viner Magnifica.

3/10/2015
Portsmouth-Wickham-Meonstoke-West Meon-East Meon-Petersfield-Midhurst-Petworth-Storrington-Slindon-Barnham-Chichester-Bosham-Emsworth-Havant-Cosham-Portsmouth. 102.11 miles in 7:51 (7:43 moving, 9:09 elapsed), rolling average 13.2 mph. Viner Magnifica.

1/11/15
Portsmouth-Havant-Chichester-Barnham-Littlehampton-Worthing-Brighton and back for the Vintage Car Run and a brief meet with the CC crew who rode down. 100.25 miles in 7:38 (7:29 moving, 9:12 elapsed), rolling average of 13.4 mph- which makes it the fastest qualifying ride of the year and the second-fastest century this year  Must have been the New Bike Effect, as this was the inaugural ton for the Litespeed T5 Gravel.

19/12/15
Portsmouth-Wickham-Botley-Eastleigh-Romsey-Salisbury-Downton-Redlynch-Romsey-Nursling-Chandler's Ford-Eastleigh-Botley-Fareham and train home on account of being knackered. 101.8 miles in 8:35 (8:26 moving, 9:53 elapsed), rolling average of 12.1 mph. Litespeed T5 Gravel.


----------



## sittingbull (27 Jan 2015)

*26th January 2015*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Runcorn, Frodsham, Helsby, Chester, Bangor-on-Dee, Ellesmere an_d return. _
111.58 miles....7:31:07 ride time....14.8 mph av.... 29.1 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*8th February 2015*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Runcorn, Frodsham, Helsby, Chester, Bretton, Northop, Flint, Mostyn, Prestatyn an_d return. _Cold and misty.
116.24 miles....7:58:09 ride time....14.6 mph av.... 31.7 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*27th March 2015*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Runcorn, Frodsham, Helsby, Chester, Higher Kinnerton, Mold, Rhydymwyn, Nannerch, Bodfari an_d return. _Dry, bright and still.
109.71 miles....7:40:45 ride time....14.3 mph av.... 32.0 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*26th April 2015*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Runcorn, Frodsham, Helsby, Chester, Rossett, Gwynfryn an_d return. _Dry, bright with a tail then headwind.
103.23 miles....7:24:15 ride time....13.9 mph av.... 36.1 mph max....Kona Pahoehoe.

*28th May 2015*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Runcorn, Frodsham, Kingsley, Tarporley, Nantwich, Audlem, Market Drayton, Mucklestone, Nantwich, Winsford, Kingsley, Frodsham, Runcorn, Widnes, South Liverpool. Dry and bright.
109.11 miles....6:35:54 ride time....16.5 mph av.... 34.3 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*25th June 2015*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Runcorn, Frodsham, Delamere, Cotebrook, Beeston, Peckforton, Ridley, Whitchurch, Coton _and return._ Dry and bright, high pollen.
102.01 miles....6:45:49 ride time....15.1 mph av.... 33.8 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*29th July 2015*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Runcorn, Frodsham, Helsby, Chester, Wrexham, Llangollen an_d return. _Sunshine and mainly tail then headwind.
106.84 miles....6:40:06 ride time....16.0 mph av.... 35.15 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*20th August 2015*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Runcorn, Frodsham, Norley, Whitegate, Winsford, Sandbach, Winterly, Alsager, Church Lawton, Red Bull an_d return. _Dry, bright, tail then headwind.
102.18 miles....6:35:55 ride time....15.5 mph av.... 34.77 mph max....Specialized Allez.


----------



## iLB (27 Jan 2015)

101 miles @ 16.something mph

Orpington, Otford, PLaxtol, East Peckham, Yalding, Tonbridge. Leigh, Four Elms, Westerham (insert one double espresso), Godstone, Redhill, Reigate, Dorking, Boxhill (flapjack), Banstead, Sutton (sausages), Croydon, West Wickham, Home.

FEB
106 miles @17.5

ORP>SEVENOAKS>TONBRIDGE>HORSMONDEN>GOUDHURST>ROLVENDEN>RYE>PEASMARSH>ROLVENDEN>GOUDHURST>MARDEN>YALDING>STONESTREET>ORP

I think technically second of the month but this one was better,.. https://andrewcater.wordpress.com/2015/02/17/look-mum-no-gloves/

March 1st

I cycled over 100 miles with @ianrauk and some others, the sun was out, it was great. Mr Preston died after 80 miles.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Feb 2015)

Slightly late but having been prompted I shall put my hat in the ring and have a crack at this challenge.

What I've already managed so far:
2nd Jan 2015 - Anti-clockwise loop around mid & north Shropshire. 102.81 miles at 11.2mph average.

And now the rest:
14 Feb 2015 - Clockwise loop round mid & north Shropshire. 103.2 miles at 12.2mph average.
7 Mar 2015 - Anti-clockwise loop round South Shropshire (and bits of Powys & Herefordshire). 104.02 miles at 11.6 mph average
4 April 2015 - A trip to Llyn Efyrnwy (Lake Vyrnwy), 3 laps of the lake and return home. 115.13 miles at 12.9 mph average
9 May 2015 - A clockwise loop around Mid & North Shropshire (with a dicky knee) 102.41 miles at 12.9mph average
21 June 2015 - Clockwise loop round Mid & North Shropshire again. 103.27 miles at 13.6 mph average.
4 July 2015 - Anti-clockwise loop round South Shropshire etc. with a bit extra thrown in at the start. 112.05 miles at 13 mph average.
2 August 2015 - Clockwise loop round South Shropshire (plus a bit). 114.27 miles
5 September 2015 - A clockwise loop into Mid Wales. 131.2 miles (My first metric double-century)
3 October 2015 - An anti clockwise loop round Mid and North Shropshire. 103.15 cold and foggy miles at 13.2 mph average
1 November 2015 - A clockwise trip round Mid and North Shropshire. 101.52 miles. Cold and foggy again.
6 December 2015 - A clockwise loop round mid and south Shropshire etc. 100.76 miles at 11.9 mph average. Windy, wet, lethargic legs.


----------



## Edwardoka (25 Mar 2015)

*24th January*: Strava link
Perthshire/Fife/Dundee: Inchture>Errol>Kinnoul Hill>Perth>Dunning>Muckhart>Cleish>Kelty>Balgedie>Auchtermuchty>Newburgh>Newport>Dundee>Carse of Gowrie
*
14th February* (yes, I am that sad): Strava link
Arran: Lamlash>Brodick>String Road>Shiskine>Blackwaterfoot>Sliddery>Ross Road>Lamlash>Brodick>Clockwise lap>Lamlash

*29th March*: Strava link
Dundee/Angus/Aberdeenshire: Dundee>Monifieth>Carnoustie>Arbroath>Montrose>Inverbervie>Stonehaven>Wilderness>Petercoulter>Wilderness>Inverurie>Whiterashes(oo-er, missus)>Main road>Dyce>Aberdeen
*
30th April:* Strava Link 1, Strava Link 2
First up is the ride from Home to Perth train station so:
Perthshire: Inchture>Errol>Kinnoul Hill>Perth>Train station
16.5 miles

The main event - after the train journey to Aviemore and stocked up on supplies...
Highlands/Cairngorms/Perthshire: Aviemore>Cairn Gorm Ski Centre (2185 feet! ) >Aviemore then following NCN 7> Kingussie>Newtonmore>Dalwhinnie>Drumochter Pass>Turn off NCN7>Trinafour>Tummel Bridge>Schiehallion>Aberfeldy>Old Military Road>Dunkeld>Murthly>Burrelton>Ballo  >Abernyte>Inchture
123.0 miles, 7,933 feet. Snow, rain, hail, sleet, sun.

*31st May: *Strava Link
Three Pistes cyclosportive ( http://www.3pistescycle.co.uk ) ~102 mile event
Started in a hostel in Aviemore, but the organisers had put on a bus and trucks taking people to the start.

Piste 1: Pitlochry>Kirkmichael>Spittal of Glenshee>Glenshee Ski Centre
- Not terrible weather. Spitting at first and riding in cloud on the higher parts of the cat 2 climb to the ski centre.

Piste 2: Glenshee Ski Centre>Frozen descent to Braemar>Crathie>Gairnshiel (via two Cat 3s)>Cock Bridge>Turn corner, see>>Walk up the steep start of the Lecht>Remount>Ride to Lecht Ski Centre (allegedly a cat 3...)

Piste 3: Lecht Ski Centre>Tomintoul>Bridge of Brown>Nethy Bridge>Boat of Garten>Coylumbridge>Cairn Gorm Ski Centre and across the line.

Waited for light snow showers to pass before:
Cairn Gorm Ski Centre>Aviemore

112 miles and 8,570 feet of climbing. "Mixed" weather (up to and including rain, 40mph headwinds, driving hail storms, and light snow)

*10th June: *Strava Link
Aste>Sainte Marie de Campan>Col d'Aspin>Arreau>Col de Peyresourde>Luchon>Col de Ares>Col de Buret>Col de Portet d'Aspet>Saint Girons>Massat

112.3 miles, ~14,000 feet of climbing (elevation data on Strava seems wrong), 3 big cols and a very long steady drag up to Massat.

Started in cold and rainy weather, after the descent of the Peyresourde and a lunch while soaked-through in Luchon, it quickly warmed up and dried out a few km down the valley from Luchon.

*25th July:* Strava Link 1, Strava Link 2
Another two parter,
Part 1 (16.5 miles): home to Perth train station so:
Perthshire: Inchture>Errol>Kinnoul Hill>Perth>Train station

Part 2 (130.3 miles): met @Louch at Larbert train station:
Larbert>Denny>Carron Bridge>Bannockburn>Cambusbarron>Aborted ride towards Kippen due to torrential rain so turned around>Stirling>Bridge of Allan>Causewayhead>Tullibody>Sauchie>Clackmannan>Kincardine>Culross>Rosyth>Walk to Inverkeithing>Dunfermline>Kelty>Kinross>Balgedie>Auchtermuchty>Newburgh>Newport>Dundee>Carse of Gowrie

146.9 miles in total, my second biggest day's mileage ever.

*29th August:* Strava Link
The Highland Perthshire Challenge plus riding to the start and back from the finish.
Left my house very late even by my own standards, and on arrival I started dead last on the road, stayed that way until mile 75 (90 on the road). A very tough solo slog of a day.

Inchture>Ballindean>Kilspindle>Pitroddie>Perth>Scone>(Event start)>Balbeggie>Dunkeld>Aberfeldy>Strathtay>Logierait>Pitlochry>Kirkmichael>Glenshee>Bridge of Cally>Blairgowrie>Collace>Balbeggie>Scone>(Event End)>Rait>Ballindean>Inchture.

126.6 miles.

*5th September:* Strava Link 1, Strava Link 2
Bealach Mor plus riding from the train station to the start and back.

Achnasheen Station>Kinlochewe>(Event start)>Kinlochewe>Achnasheen>Lochcarron>Tornapress>Bealach na ba>Applecross>Shieldaig>Torridon>Kinlochewe(Event end)>Achnasheen Station>Garve

125.5 contiguous miles, plus 10.3 mile ride from Dundee back home here giving a total of 135.8 miles.

*31st October:* Strava Link
Southside of Glasgow to Oban, Writeup here

Glasgow Southside>Hurlet>Paisley*>Glasgow Airport>Erskine>Erskine Bridge>NCN7 to Dumbarton>Helensburgh>Rhu>Faslane Naval Base>Garelochhead>Arrochar>Rest and Be Thankful>Inveraray>Cladich>Lochawe>Ben Cruachan>Taynuilt>NCN78>Oban

* I had a bit of a crash in Paisley at mile 4 due to leaf-mulch-covered cobblestones.

*27th November:* Strava Link
Tenerife Ton, Writeup to follow

Santiago del Teide>Valle de Arriba>Santiago del Teide (3 times to pad out distance)>Arguayo>Chio>Las Cañadas del Teide>Teleferico del Teide (Cable car)>El Portillo>Retrace steps to Santiago del Teide (including 30 minute descent!)>Arguayo>Chio>Guia de Isora>Adeje>Getting repeatedly lost>Costa Adeje>Bike shop (11 minutes after cut-off, but they didn't mind)

Distancia recorrida: 166.0843 kilómetros
Escalada: 3343.9608 metros
Ciclistas escoceses agotados: Un.

*Maps:*


----------



## redfalo (6 Jul 2015)

Ok, I'm in as well.

January
17/01 - 134 miles - Willie Warmer Auxdax
A cold but mostly dry ride from Chalfont St. Peter via Henly on Thames to Lambourn and Hungerford and back to Chalfont. My first PBP qualifier, on the road with @Michael Adu

February
02/02 - 128 miles - DIY Audax London-Essex-London
A cold but dry ride with @Michael Adu , on my default route leaving North London on the Dunwich Dynamo route via Epping, Great Dunmow and Finchlingfield to Sudbury, then on to Tiptree, Chelmsford and back to London.

March
06/03 - 129 miles - London - Brighton - Windsor
First bit was the Friday Night Ride from London to Brighton. I originally had the idea to do a DIY 200k Audax on top of it but abandonded that idea in Windsor, where I got on the train back to London.

April
11/04 - 190 miles - Green and Yellow Fields Audax
My second 300k Audax (first one was a DIY from Lille in France via Belgium and the Netherlands to Germany in July 2014). Leaving Manningtree at midning with @Michael Adu , @Trickedem and @mmmmartin . From Manningtree via Sudbury, Mildenhall, Burnham, Hempton, Dereham, Stowmarket back to Manningtree.

May
10/05 - 259 miles - Asparagus and Strawberry Audax 
My first 400k (259 miles) Audax, starting Manningtree via Ixworth, Halesworth, Acle, Wells, Barton Mills and Saffron Waldon back to Manningtree. First three quarter of the ride were fine, but I was really really struggling on the last leg, mainly due to a lack of sleep and due to going to fast at the beginning.

June
22/06 - 129 miles - DIY Audax London-Essex-London
DIY Audax with @Gordon P and @Eddie_C . We met at the Lee Valley Ice Rink and headed towards Essex on the Dunwich Dynamo Route (via Epping, Great Dunmow, Finchlingfield) up to Sudbury. Turned towards Tiptree (lunch at the jam factory), and Chemlsford back to North London.


July
07/07 - 132 miles - After-Work DIY Audax
My first solo DIY Audax in a long time. I left work on a Friday afternoon 4.30pm-ish and took the long way home: From Canary Wharf via Barking towards Chelmsford, Tiptree and Sudbury, where I took the Dunwich Dynamo route back to London (via Finchlingfield, Great Dunmow and Enfield).
Was home by 2.15am. A balmy summer night and some really impressive thunderstorms - mostly on the horizon but it got a bit damp at the end.

August
07/08 - 128 miles - After Work Audax Mk. II
Canary Wharf to Sudbury and back to North London after work. Slightly tweaked route compared to July - cut out the dual carriageway and eventually got the way around Chelmsford right, and not thunderstorms this time! Delighted that @frank9755 and @Eddie_C joined the ride which completes my first RRtY! Bike was fully loaded like next week in Paris, and With just 45 minutes off the bike, it was my ride with least stops.

September
20/09 - 130 miles - DIY 200 Audax
My default DIY Audax route from North London to Sudbury and back, this time as a solo ride. What a glorious late-summer day to be out there on the bike.

October
24/10 - 129 miles - DIY 200 Audax
With @Eddie_C and @mllond - as I got a bit tired of my default DIY route, I concocted and alternative, based on Audax Club Hackney's famous "Straight Outta Hackney", with some modifications. For a start, the ride really started in Hackney. I also tweaked the route out and back into the big smoke, and did not bother to go into Cambridge. We got soaked in the last couple of hours, and it got dark really quickly. Seems like summer really is over.

November
7/11 - 136 miles - Upper Thames Audax 
A lovely loop around Oxford, through nice parts of the Chilterns and the outskirts of the Cotswolds. Weather was a bit of a problem though. Heavy winds, and the first two thirds were a proper washout. @frank9755 kindly pulled me the 140k into Chipping Norton, where the "franked" the control but I needed a rest. Fortunately, the weather improved afterwards.

December
3/12 - 128 miles - DIY Audax from North London to Sudbury and back 
With @AKA Bob and @Gordon P - a December ride cannot get much better than this. Balmy weather, no rain, four very civilised stops, beer at the end. What's not to like? And done for the year.* Yay!

*How do I get this bloody star?


----------



## Shaun (7 Sep 2015)

Just a note to say if anyone is having trouble updating their posts to add new ride info, please let me know via PM and I'll update your account.

@Dave 123 yours has been updated! 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Sep 2015)

Shaun said:


> Just a note to say if anyone is having trouble updating their posts to add new ride info, please let me know via PM and I'll update your account.
> 
> @Dave 123 yours has been updated!
> 
> ...




Thank you sir!


----------



## ianrauk (15 Nov 2015)

Novembers qualifying ride done today. A blast down to Ashford in Kent and back. It was a bit blustery out there so thank gawd for all the Kent hedgerows and trees meaning the wind wasn't overtly strong. They winds were also side winds rather then tail or headwinds which made things a little easier. But I had to work at it and my legs keep reminding me. 

So 100 miles on the ticker.
Novembers ride done
Century # 30 for 2015
Century # 164 over all


----------

